# How long for Christmas Moss to attach



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

It should in time as long as there are sufficient crevices to attach to. As an alternative you can consider super glue. I did that recently and it was a lot easier than tying things with fishing line. Good luck


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Moss*

Hello Nor...

The attaching time depends on the surface of the wood. If it has a lot of cracks and crevices, then a month or so. Cotton sewing thread worked in my planted tanks. The thread eventually dissolved in the tank water. By then, the moss was established. The problem with fishing line is it will dissolve. But, not in your lifetime.

B


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

they need to get laid on a surface thinly that you can see some of the surface of your driftwood. When Christmas moss grow overtime and covered your driftwood they would detach eventually.


----------

